# insulated dog house plans?



## Bwana (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm new here and am just wondering if anyone has a good set of plans for an insulated dog house for a lab?

I plan on putting it inside a shed with access via a doggy dog and would like to have a removable divider which would be able to be taken out during the summer months and re-installed for colder weather so the dog has a smaller area to warm.

Anybody able to point me in the right direction regarding plans and proper sizing of the sleeping area?

Thanks or your time,
Bwana


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

run keyword "insulated" as a search on Nodak

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/search.php

and you will find several topics or just scroll back a few pages.


----------



## Bwana (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks for the advice Dick, I will have to check them out.


----------



## brianpalmer2010 (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi guys, I just wanna share with you that if you're looking for a blueprint finder which offer dog house plans and other woodworking plans that you might be interested, please check this out. www.blueprintfinder.com


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

send me your email address on a PM and I'll send you the plans for the one in the stickies above for free

they are jpeg files and have to be attached to a email

Bob

its perfect for a lab


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I think I sent them to everyone that asked if I missed anyone let me know

thanks

Bob


----------

